# Dropping Out Of My Peep



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

My scope is not staying centered in my peep. For whatever reason I have suddenly started letting it drop low and to the right. Draw length and peep height have not changed and it does it at all distances. Any ideas? I was having no problem with this until recently and I cant figure it out. I have to really concentrate on it to keep it centered and that is messing up my aiming.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Your peep may be too high or low. Try aiming the bow with your eyes closed keeping your head perfectly upright and level. Draw the string in to your nose without tilting your head. When you open your eyes you will be able to tell if your peep needs adjusting. All this depends on good form, straight arm, upright body, etc.

TAO


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, make very small downward adjustments to your peep height. I may be wrong here, but it sounds to me like your nose is probably not touching the string because of the severe string angles from a short ATA bow. sometimes you have no other choice but to learn to keep your head erect, or anchor further back on your jaw line almost behind your ear. that's why I really have no use for the current trend to shorter and shorter bows..


----------



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

My bow is 40" ATA. I touch my nose, but I think my peep may be a little too low. I moved it up because I was having to lower my head just a little to get in the peep good. I think I was letting the string slip to the left just slightly during the shot. It seems better now.



ron w said:


> yup, make very small downward adjustments to your peep height. I may be wrong here, but it sounds to me like your nose is probably not touching the string because of the severe string angles from a short ATA bow. sometimes you have no other choice but to learn to keep your head erect, or anchor further back on your jaw line almost behind your ear. that's why I really have no use for the current trend to shorter and shorter bows..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: this is how i do it,come to full draw dig in you knuckles to the jaw bone. let down then come to full draw again with your eyes closed without moving your head open your eyes ....... the peep should be perfect if not then move it


----------

